# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  رشته ها و رتبه ها

## Yuhan

دوستانی که اطلاع دارین میشه رشته ها رو بر اساس رتبه تیپ بندی کنید اینجا بنویسید که بدونیم به چه ترتیبی ایشالا انتخاب رشته کنیم؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

از الان میخای انتخاب رشته کنی؟ خودم موندم برگام درحال ریزشه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir1376

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

> دوستانی که اطلاع دارین میشه رشته ها رو بر اساس رتبه تیپ بندی کنید اینجا بنویسید که بدونیم به چه ترتیبی ایشالا انتخاب رشته کنیم؟


عزیزم الان به این چیزا فکر نکنید وقتش برسه مفصل اطلاعات در اختیارتون قرار میگیره

----------


## Mohamad_R

یعنی مثل این میمونه پیرهن نپوشی دنبال پالتو باشی ! داداش بزار ببینیم اصلا کنکور امسال میدیم ؟ زنده میمونیم یا نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## itsamirn

> دوستانی که اطلاع دارین میشه رشته ها رو بر اساس رتبه تیپ بندی کنید اینجا بنویسید که بدونیم به چه ترتیبی ایشالا انتخاب رشته کنیم؟


اصل رو ول کردین چسبیدین ب فرع :Yahoo (21):

----------


## negarg4444

> دوستانی که اطلاع دارین میشه رشته ها رو بر اساس رتبه تیپ بندی کنید اینجا بنویسید که بدونیم به چه ترتیبی ایشالا انتخاب رشته کنیم؟


*یا فاطمه زهرا.....چی میبینم من؟؟؟؟الان خدا وکیلی جدی گفتی؟؟واییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی برو درستو بخون منم برم سرمو بکوبم تو دیوار...این دیگه سم خالص بود واقعا*

----------

